
An Empirical Study on Crash Recovery Bugs in Large-Scale Distributed Systems - mad44
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2019/01/paper-review-empirical-study-on-crash.html
======
nickpsecurity
"Almost all (97%) of crash recovery bugs involve no more than four nodes. This
finding indicates that we can detect crash recovery bugs in a small set of
nodes, rather than thousands."

This was similar to a claim in the NIST slides on combinatorial, test
generation. Most bugs were knocked out by 3-way testing. Virtually none made
it past 6-way. They claimed this for diverse set of case studies. I'd love to
see more replications to corroborate or refute that.

[http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/SNS/acts/index.html](http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/SNS/acts/index.html)

Note: Currently down due to government shutdown. Wait or try archive.org.

